# Ground squirrels and Prairie dogs?



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello, is there anyone on here that breed's these? Or do you know of any good breeder's? I will pay for a courier as i don't think there are any breeders up my way!

thanks for reading


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's just a few:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/706587-pair-parire-dogs.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/706661-baby-black-tailed-prairie-dogs.html

My friend has brought of raccoonsrule before and says she's a lovely knowledgeable lady :2thumb:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Thankyou, what about Fauna?


----------



## bd-swansea (Nov 21, 2010)

raccoonsrule is going to be your best bet on here she can give u all the advice and after sales help u will ever need ? pm her and have a chat she could prob find u a breeder up your way she has so many friends that breed exotics


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Thankyou for all your help! I just don't want to get done over by scammers! How do you usually pay when it is done by courier? How do you then pay the owner? I really don't want to pay for something i am never going to get! Please help.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Its my business... I don't Scam payment is made into my bank account just prior to the courier collecting...My website:

www.peculiar-pets.co.uk





vogelport said:


> Thankyou for all your help! I just don't want to get done over by scammers! How do you usually pay when it is done by courier? How do you then pay the owner? I really don't want to pay for something i am never going to get! Please help.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

???? I never said "you" scam..i said i don't want to get done over and scammed, never even mentioned your name!!! LOL

Anyway i will take a look, do you have ground squirrels?




RaccoonsRule said:


> Its my business... I don't Scam payment is made into my bank account just prior to the courier collecting...My website:
> 
> www.peculiar-pets.co.uk


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

When i click on the link you posted it just brings up the RFUK page?? :/


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vogelport said:


> When i click on the link you posted it just brings up the RFUK page?? :/


 
I think this is them Peculiar Pets Ltd


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks :2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> I think this is them Peculiar Pets Ltd


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys get my ground squirrel baby on friday!! :flrt: So excited!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

vogelport said:


> Thanks guys get my ground squirrel baby on friday!! :flrt: So excited!


 
Hows it going with your new RGS? Where are the photos :whistling2::lol2:


----------

